# Taylor's Cube Open 2012



## DYGH.Tjen (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi guys, Taylor's Cube Open 2012 will be held on July 21st and 22nd.

WCA page/reg: clicky
Facebook page: clickyy

gogo


----------



## gyc6001 (Jun 14, 2012)

There will be 14 events including 444 BLD and 333 FEET.
Lucky draws, certificates and cash prizes will be given out.
There will be performances as well.


----------

